# Dish 501 upgrade?



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

Does anyone know when the dish 501 will be getting local channels mirrored to the sub 100 range?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"Soon". A message posted last week indicated that a upgrade will be coming down that will also open up the OpenTV portal. ETA is 3-4 weeks.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Any idea on whether they will be putting a feature to do a date and time search like the Dishplayers?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about a channel search as well where you can search to see what is on just one channel for the whole week.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Sounds good.

Also, what about the Dishplayer guide caption? ie aving a little blurb when you move throughout the guide so you don't need to hit the "Info" button each time (like the Dishplayer/721)?


----------

